# Is this forum Dead? Or is there still a chance



## buds3000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello all,

Is the Qatar forum really dead? I thought Qatar was full of expats so I'm really surprised to see so few posts here.

I have a job offer in Qatar. I will most likely be there in a couple of months time and I have so many questions but it looks like there won't be anyone to answer.

Can you reply to this post if you live in Qatar and are still active on this forum please?

Maybe we can revive it 

Thanks everyone


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Morning
it is a very quiet forum, not totally dead, fire away with your questions


----------



## monkeyloo (Aug 14, 2013)

I did a year in Doha recently. Will try to answer ............


----------



## Blue-bayou (Dec 19, 2010)

buds3000 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is the Qatar forum really dead? I thought Qatar was full of expats so I'm really surprised to see so few posts here.
> 
> ...


Buds3000 are you still alive? :car: kidding! :focus: I have lived in Doha Qatar for the past 3 years. What is your inquiry? I will try to answer it if I can. :tea:


----------

